# Tool recommendations?



## Codiak (May 1, 2011)

So I'm had my fun making my own tools from HSS blanks and am ready to upgrade to indexables

So far I've identified a need for:
Right hand tuning/ facing
Parting/ groove
Boring
Threading internal and external

I'm working only with 6061alum and perhaps copper

Looking at what's offered I'm thinking a 5 piece set with a boring/ threading add on is the way to go


But what type and model of cutters should I get. How sharp are they... How clean/smooth a surface cut do they provide

The options seem limitless until you try to stick to a budget < $100


----------



## precisionworks (May 1, 2011)

IMO, it's hard to beat the sets from Curt at LatheInserts for turning & parting:

http://latheinserts.com/product.sc?productId=38&categoryId=82

http://latheinserts.com/product.sc?productId=45&categoryId=82

$72 gets the turning/facing tool plus inserts & the parting tool.

Mesa Industries is the place for boring & threading:

http://www.mesatool.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=33

http://www.mesatool.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=35

$46 for boring & threading, so the total is $118. That's $18 more than you wanted to spend, but you get tools at least 10X better than those in the Chinese "sets".


----------



## metalbutcher (May 1, 2011)

Barry,

Thanks for posting those links. I'm in a similar situation as Codiak in that I've been using HSS tool bits and now want to try carbide insert tooling. That parting tool from LatheInserts is really a good deal. I bought this Kennametal parting tool from MSC on sale and stacked on a special promotion so got it for $89 and I thought that was a good deal. It probably is but the LatheInserts is even a better deal.

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRI...rid=17360Pstoreid=1040626Ppagenumber=32Pmode=

I need the turning tool yet so I'll get it from LatheInserts.

Thanks again.:thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## precisionworks (May 1, 2011)

> I bought this Kennametal parting tool from MSC


Wow, that is a very nice parting tool ... everything Kenna is top end. The GS insert looks like it would do a great job, probably better than the GT style that I've used for some time.



> I need the turning tool yet so I'll get it from LatheInserts.


I just bought a CCMT/CCGT that Curt listed on the PM forum: http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...shank-lathe-tool-w-kennametal-inserts-223282/

I mention this only because Curt often does "special packages" for PM members. You may want to email him and ask if he has any specials in the shank size you need: tooling64 AT gmail DOT com

He's great to deal with. I've purchased more stuff from him than I'd want my wife to know:devil: Most of his indexable holders are Bison/TMX, very nice quality.

The Mesa tools are another great buy. As inexpensive as Asian imports but made in the USA. I bought a few of his 3/4" boring bars and cut them to the length needed for use in the boring head on the mill.


----------



## metalbutcher (May 2, 2011)

Barry,

Thanks for the info. I'll shoot Curt an email to see if he has any specials going on.

Ed


----------



## metalbutcher (May 3, 2011)

Barry,

You were right. Curt is great to deal with. I ordered the 1/2" lathe tool kit. He said today was his first day back to work since the nasty storms hit them. Really a nice guy. We BSed about tools for a good ten minutes after I placed the order. He explained to me about the inserts and why they are so good for hobby lathes. He's thinking of stocking the Phase II products so we talked a little bit about that. Thanks for recommending him. :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## precisionworks (May 3, 2011)

I'm glad that went so well 

I've mentioned his name on a few forums & most everyone likes to deal with him. Here are a couple of neat items he sold me:

1" Ripper mill for aluminum







Here's the mandatory video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jzxLq915gs












Both the end mills are 1" shank, so an ER-40 collet chuck is required ... but they work really well.


----------



## Codiak (May 4, 2011)

Just ordered the turning kit from Curtis!

I also went with a QC post from LMS and Indexable HSS threading internal and external

I may just make my own boring bar


----------



## precisionworks (May 6, 2011)

> I may just make my own boring bar


They aren't that hard to make if you use a standard triangle insert & design it for use without a seat (like this commercial bar):







They're pretty inexpensive to buy from Mesa Tool, as low as $21, so it may not be worth your time to make one.

http://www.mesatool.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1


----------



## Codiak (May 6, 2011)

precisionworks said:


> They're pretty inexpensive to buy from Mesa Tool, as low as $21, so it may not be worth your time to make one.
> 
> http://www.mesatool.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1


 

Your right at that cost it's a no brainer to purchase... guess 1/2 inch will do until I get a larger holder made.


----------



## metalbutcher (May 6, 2011)

As long as we're on the subject of boring bars, are there any insert boring bars that will work with a minimum bore of 3/8 - 1/2"? I need a small boring bar for the small stuff. Or should I stick with HSS at that small a diameter?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Codiak (May 6, 2011)

These are what I have been using http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3768&category=

The longest isn't... well long enough ;-)


----------



## metalbutcher (May 6, 2011)

I've got two or three sets of that type. They don't work very well probably because they aren't made properly, being cheap imports. I try to sharpen them with a diamond hone to get some use out of them but it doesn't seem to help much. I think there's not enough relief at the cutting edge. Plus, I don't have the proper tools, or knowledge, to sharpen carbide. :fail:

Ed


----------



## precisionworks (May 6, 2011)

> are there any insert boring bars that will work with a minimum bore of 3/8 - 1/2"?


My smallest bar is a 1/4" Everede - it uses a trigon and will start in a .300" hole. The insert is tiny (WCGT-0xx) with an inscribed circle of just .156". 








Here's the bar in use:







And here's the insert


----------



## metalbutcher (May 6, 2011)

Barry,

Interesting setup you have there. Is that a 5C collet holder with a miniature boring head that the boring bar is installed in? Nice way to advance the boring bar in very small increments. I've never seen a setup like that before. Very creative.

Oh, and thanks for the info on the Everede insert boring bars. I have one of their indexable HSS boring bars. They make good stuff.

Ed


----------



## gadget_lover (May 10, 2011)

You guys are such bad influences... I have all the lathe tools that I need, but after looking at the latheinsert site I decided that I'd pick up the 3/8" HOBBY LATHE KIT. Since it comes with a variety of inserts I can test it in a variety of projects. While I was ordering, I figured "what the heck" and got the cut-off tool too. When I called Curtis about ordering the cut-off inserts he gladly mixed inserts for steel with inserts for aluminum.

Daniel


----------



## wquiles (May 10, 2011)

gadget_lover said:


> You guys are such bad influences...



I specially blame that precisionworks guy ...


----------



## Codiak (May 11, 2011)

So I bought a QC, bullnose live center, Indexable thread tool (internal, external), Indexable boring bar and still waiting for my righthand Indexable turning tool.

My only regret so far is not getting enough mounts for the QC!?!!! I need at least 2 more!

My current job is 100% improved due to reduced chatter and sharper tools, plus I'm getting done in 2/3rds the time

Thanks for the advice... I love this board


----------



## precisionworks (May 11, 2011)

> My only regret so far is not getting enough mounts for the QC!?!!! I need at least 2 more!


Two is a good start ... 22 is a lot better :nana:

Of the blocks I have, all are used except the 3 that came with the Dorian kit. On those 22 blocks, average cost is about $30 each in CXA size, either Dorian or Aloris brand (no imported blocks for MY Chinese lathe )

Lots of tooling on the web if you can be patient & methodical.



> blame that precisionworks guy ...


We are here to help you spend your children's inheritance :devil:


----------



## gadget_lover (May 11, 2011)

wquiles said:


> I specially blame that precisionworks guy ...


 
You DO realize that you have inspired as many purchases as Barry has, right? Lathes, VFDs, tools out the ying-yang... It's hard to even try to keep up with your latest toys.

It's like having our own tool pron channel. 

Daniel


----------



## metalbutcher (May 11, 2011)

precisionworks said:


> We are here to help you spend your children's inheritance :devil:


And you guys are doing a wonderful job of it, even though I don't have any children. oo:

Ed


----------



## metalbutcher (May 11, 2011)

gadget_lover said:


> It's like having our own tool pron channel.
> 
> Daniel



I must be getting old because I much prefer this type of porn over the, ah, other type. :huh:

Ed


----------



## wquiles (May 11, 2011)

gadget_lover said:


> You DO realize that you have inspired as many purchases as Barry has, right? Lathes, VFDs, tools out the ying-yang... It's hard to even try to keep up with your latest toys.
> 
> It's like having our own tool pron channel.



Well, I still feel like I have to blame "somebody" for the purchases/expenses :devil:


----------



## gadget_lover (May 11, 2011)

metalbutcher said:


> I must be getting old because I much prefer this type of porn over the, ah, other type. :huh:
> 
> Ed


 
I do NOT want to get that old.



Daniel


----------



## precisionworks (May 11, 2011)

> I do NOT want to get that old.


+1

My wife knows to get the .45ACP & shoot me between the eyes if I ever stop looking at women :nana:



> Lathes, VFDs, tools out the ying-yang... It's hard to even try to keep up with your latest toys.


As someone said "moderation in nothing."

Regarding wives or girlfriends & tools ... It is always better to beg for forgiveness than to be denied permission (assuming wife/girlfriend notices the new tool). Clutter is your friend, as new tools seem to blend in with the old.


----------



## unterhausen (May 13, 2011)

precisionworks said:


> Regarding wives or girlfriends & tools ... It is always better to beg for forgiveness than to be denied permission (assuming wife/girlfriend notices the new tool). Clutter is your friend, as new tools seem to blend in with the old.


 I learned a long time ago that you better buy quality up front, because you are still living with the quality of the tool long after your wife forgets how much it cost. Conversely, if I buy something from HF and then decide it's not good enough and buy a top quality version of the same thing, it's "you're a hoarder." As far as the clutter goes, I have used the "I've always had that" excuse multiple times. Sometimes it's even true.


----------



## pmath (May 14, 2011)

Brilliant thread this. 

I got excited about the Mesa tools only to he does not ship to the anitpodes. Can people suggest an alternative?

Peter (Melbourne, Australia)


----------



## metalbutcher (May 14, 2011)

pmath said:


> Brilliant thread this.
> 
> I got excited about the Mesa tools only to he does not ship to the anitpodes. Can people suggest an alternative?
> 
> Peter (Melbourne, Australia)


 
Peter,

A small Priority Mail flat rate box only costs $14 for international shipping which isn't too bad at all. I would be willing to ship them to you if we can arrange to get them to me somehow. That would mean a double shipping charge for you so I'm just throwing this out as a possibility.

Ed


----------



## pmath (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Ed. I have a mate in Denver who has helped this way too. It's just a little more cumbersome.

Peter


----------



## Name goes here (May 15, 2011)

Hi Peter,

Curtis here, from www.latheinserts.com

I have several customers in Oz and can ship to you no problem. As mentioned, about $14.00 for Priority Post. The last few orders I shipped got to Melbourne in 3-4 days.

BTW, this is my first post here and I wanted to thank all of you guys who ordered kits last week. I didn't even know this forum existed and now I'm all excited because I'm somewhat of a flashlight geek myself and looking to order a Micro Mark lathe next month! Oh and thanks to Barry too. I saw all those pics of my tools you posted.

Looking forward to lending whatever insight I can about tools and coatings.
Cheers!

Curtis


----------



## precisionworks (May 15, 2011)

Curt,

Nice to see that you've found The Sandbox :nana:

Best thing you can do it cut up your credit cards and never look at any of the killer lights made by CPF members. A few years ago a SureFire seemed expensive (why would anyone pay $100 for a flashlight?). Now there's enough titanium in my pockets that the metal detectors go into meltdown :devil:

Is is possible that you'll offer here some of the special "kits" that you sometimes list on the PM forum? There is a sticky at the top of this forum called:
*Materials/Mechanical/Machining Specific Deals *

You may want to send a PM to the admin of this forum and see if a listing like that is allowed. The admin normally does not allow advertising there, and may direct you to the paid advertising policies area.


----------



## wquiles (May 15, 2011)

Name goes here said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Curtis here, from www.latheinserts.com
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Curtis. Thanks to Barry I also have ordered and use your inserts, specially in my "big" solid carbide boring bar:







and turning tools (on the right):






And as a friendly warning, hold on to your wallet tightly - the flashlights hobby gets more expensive the more time you spend in this forum 

Will


----------



## gadget_lover (May 15, 2011)

Hey Curtis. Welcome to the Forum. 

There are several threads about the smaller bench lathes such as the micromark. Watch out though, Barry and Will will have you lusting for a 14 inch swing, 2,000 pound lathe in no time.  I still manage to get by just fine with my 5 year old 7x12 Cummins (Sieg) lathe. 

Daniel


----------



## gadget_lover (May 16, 2011)

I just got my tools from Curtis at latheinserts.com. I got the 3/8 inch shank right hand tool for CCMT inserts. It came as a kit with 6 inserts, two of which have the extra steep and deep chip-breaker for aluminum as shown above. The others 4 inserts are for steel, though you could cut aluminum with them in a pinch.

The tool holder looks just like the 1 inch shank models, just smaller. It fits my Phase II QCTP holders without any mods of any kind. 

A quick test against some delrin that I had chucked up worked beautifully. The advantage of this particular geometry is that you can turn and you can face without changing the tool position. I did that and got a beautifully smooth finish on both end and side of the delrin rod. But Will has already covered that, right?

A surprise gift was included. Curtis threw in a Nebo 1AA flashlight because the shipment was delayed a day or two. 

The light is a black anodized aluminum, possibly the 6000 series alloy. The finish is nice. The pocket clip is long enough to secure it in my pocket. A short length of the body is covered with a black textured rubber. 

The tailcap has a tactical reverse clicky crowned by a GITD cover. The threads are quite usable but very poorly cut. The threads are closer to 80 degrees instead of 60 degrees and the grooves are much too wide. Fortunately, the body mates well enough with the tailcap so that's not an issue.

The beam is smooth with good spill and a moderate hot spot. The tint is decidedly blue. The 15mm smooth reflector is set in a 1/4 inch crenelated bezel with 3 spikes. The light draws .183 amps on a fresh alkaline battery (1.59 volts) for just over a quarter watt input. 

Now the question is... what will i do to modify it? 

Daniel


----------



## Name goes here (May 16, 2011)

OH NOOOO! 

I sent a cheap flashlight to a flashlight expert! Major faux pas. At the time I had no idea all those kits last week were going to flashlight builders. Now I feel like a terd. :duh2: Glad you liked the tools though.

I'm looking at the 7 x 14 lathe from Big Dog Lathe works. If I get one would you guys like me to do an extensive video review of it?


----------



## precisionworks (May 17, 2011)

Curt,

The consensus here is that the 8" models offer more value than the 7" ... having had neither one, I can't comment one way or the other. Are you really limited on available space? If so, the 7" or 8" is a good way to start. If you have more space to work with, a 9-10" machine offers a lot more capacity. There are more used 9-10" lathes than we can count, some on eBay, many on the PM forum, some in the local shopper or trader newspapers. If you post a WTB ad on PM (Machinery for Sale or Wanted) you may find something that costs about the same as a 7-8", like a South Bend 9-10".

I ran a lot of parts with my South Bend 10K and sold it for five times what it cost. Every possible piece of tooling is available from eBay, the PM forum, or Joe at Plaza Machinery. They are a joy to run, quiet, no vibration, and nice to look at (unlike the Chinese 14" I now have, which is homely at best and buttugly at worst).

Remember, the cost of the lathe will soon be forgotten as you buy tooling ...


----------



## gadget_lover (May 17, 2011)

Name goes here said:


> OH NOOOO!
> 
> I sent a cheap flashlight to a flashlight expert! Major faux pas. At the time I had no idea all those kits last week were going to flashlight builders. Now I feel like a terd. :duh2: Glad you liked the tools though.


 
 There is never anything wrong with sending flashlights to flashaholics. The above review was actually done tongue in cheek. Will and Barry had already discussed the merits of the tools ind the inserts, and I did HAVE to compare it to others in my collection anyway. 

While I did not make anything last night I did have a chance to play with the tooling. I turned some gummy extruded aluminum as one might find in a cheap light. The finish came out real nice. It looks like I may retire several of my other TCMT based tools, leaving some tool holders open. 

Dan


----------



## Codiak (May 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Curtis and thanks for the tools and light!

Chuck


----------



## saltytri (May 17, 2011)

Yesterday I got a 5/8" shank cutoff holder and bits from Curtis. I haven't had a chance to put them through their paces but the stuff looks very nice. I'll report in again once I see how they do.

Thanks, Curtis. 

And the thing about the cheap light gave me a chuckle. What you have to remember about flashaholics is that we'll have fun by taking any old light and doing something to it just to see if we can make it better. Go figure.


----------



## Name goes here (May 17, 2011)

Guys thanks for all the kind words.

Barry, I placed an order today for a Big Dog Lathe Works 7 x 14. I am *very* limited on space and this little DC machine is just what I wanted. I'm a tinkerer and like making little things. Plus, I've been around big CNC stuff for close to 20 years and wanted something small and simple. Would it help others here if I did a short video review of the machine?


----------



## precisionworks (May 17, 2011)

> Would it help others here if I did a short video review of the machine?


Yes ... but only if the presenter is Miss Turkey from the Hardees commercials ... wearing a Carhartt bikini


----------



## gadget_lover (May 17, 2011)

A video review would be neat. We usually get stills.

I tried making a slow-mo video of turning threads on my lathe, then tried a slow-mo of parting, and realized:
1) I can't film and cut threads at the same time
2) Slow motion lathe turning looks an awful lot like full speed. 

Daniel


----------



## pmath (May 19, 2011)

G'day Curtis

An order will be forthcoming! Regarding your concerns about "trade" involvement on forums. I value it. On each of the forums I am on (cycling and lighting mainly) I have been helped out generously by people in the trade. Putting it upfront as you have done is good. Updating your profile would put who you are in your messages.

Enjoy your new toy too! I think I know where you can get some good bits for it. 

Peter


----------



## Name goes here (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Guys, thanks for all the kind words about the tooling. Just FWIW, I'm a member of 5 or 6 message boards.. everything from here to full-on cnc stuff. But it seems like few of them cover all the good stuff: Flashlights, gun smithing, hobby machines, vintage machine tools, cutting tools, car and bike parts, humor, etc. So I built one last night. (yeah I know, that's all we need is another message board like we don't have enough) But I thought it would be fun. Not trying to compete with the great people here! Just giving you another alternate that covers some subjects not available on CPF. I don't want to get banned for spamming so you'll have to look in my profile under the "about me" tab to get a link for it. If nothing else, check the classifieds often. You'll be glad you did.


----------

